# London Parks



## Mr Blob (Oct 30, 2011)

I had a good walk through Hampstead Heath with my dad - its massive, with so many ponds, there's Parliament Hill and lunch at Kenwood house.  I don't often go to North London but enjoyed the day.  Must say I like Greenwich Park  too

Have you visited nice London parks?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 30, 2011)

St James's is my favourite
Brockwell is my local


----------



## Greebo (Oct 30, 2011)

Brockwell, Regent's, Green, St James's, Richmond, Windsor Great, and Greenwich Parks, plus Hampstead Heath, Wimbledon Common, Clapham Common, and Streatham Common.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 30, 2011)

Why not Battersea?


----------



## Greebo (Oct 30, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Why not Battersea?


I forgot about that one  Have been there a few times, just forgot to include it in the list.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 30, 2011)

Greebo said:


> I forgot about that one  Have been there a few times, just forgot to include it in the list.



Thought you might have  

There's lots of other commons and parks, but not sure what OP considers "nice"


----------



## Greebo (Oct 30, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> There's lots of other commons and parks, but not sure what OP considers "nice"


Well I liked those ones, all of them.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 30, 2011)

Here's an old thread on favourite parks

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/battle-of-the-london-parks.174754/


----------



## Mr Blob (Oct 30, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Why not Battersea?


with the listed power station nicely on the horizon


----------



## Mr Blob (Oct 30, 2011)

Greebo said:


> Regent's, Green, St James's.


yeah, the popular Central London parks are great


----------



## RoyReed (Oct 31, 2011)

When I was a kid my favourites used to be Brockwell Park, the Rookery at the top of Streatham Common and Crystal Palace Park (because of the dinosaurs).


----------



## Mr Blob (Oct 31, 2011)

RoyReed said:


> When I was a kid my favourites used to be Brockwell Park, the Rookery at the top of Streatham Common and Crystal Palace Park (because of the dinosaurs).


I loved the Crystal Palace dinosaurs too- we took snapshots in front of them with pocket cameras- before photography went hi tech digital


----------



## RoyReed (Oct 31, 2011)

Went back there recently:



Crystal Palace Park Dinosaurs by RoyReed, on Flickr


----------



## Greebo (Oct 31, 2011)

Mr Blob said:


> I loved the Crystal Palace dinosaurs too- we took snapshots in front of them with pocket cameras- before photography went hi tech digital


D'oh!   Knew there was somewhere I'd wanted to get pictures of this summer  <adds to list for when the light's good>


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 31, 2011)

Crystal Palace park is nang


----------



## Greebo (Oct 31, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> Crystal Palace park is nang


But the bus ride seems to take forever from here.  Which can sometimes be a good thing.  But not easy to fit into when the light's good.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 31, 2011)

Greebo said:


> But the bus ride seems to take forever from here.  Which can sometimes be a good thing.  But not easy to fit into when the light's good.



Where's 'here'?


----------



## Greebo (Oct 31, 2011)

Tulse Hill corner of Brockwell Park


----------



## Bungle73 (Nov 1, 2011)

I used to live right around the corner from Peckham Rye Park (part of it used to be a farm).  Apparently it's had a lot of improvements since I lived locally.

One Tree Hill was close too, but I didn't go up there much.


----------

